# Aaaarrrrrrgggghhhhh!!!!!



## Bryan C (Nov 9, 2007)

Same Old said:


> That's pretty expensive.
> 
> There are companies that will get a mailing list, print and ship your mailers for a substantial discount. There are ways to get big savings on postage if you mail in bulk and sort the mailers properly, which these companies do. Often it is equal or cheaper than doing it yourself as they make their profit on the discount.


What companies? I have been all over the net today looking for them...


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

C.C.R. said:


> Let's focus people. :blink: the problem is not that I was too quick with paying for info that, evidently, is free to everyone else. The problem is my word program is encrypting my word files and it won't stop, no matter how many times I hit with my hammer. :whistling I think I'm going to have to call the "Geek Squad"


What ever happened?

Did you sell any jobs from the list?


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah and did you continue the mailing month after month after month for years on end?

I buy from the people who are consistent in their insistence.


----------

